# Chronic Dyspepsia(Indigestion)



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello

I have suffered terribly with the above for years and now for the past 14months it has been persistant.I have had Endoscopies which did not show anything.I am not over weight,do not smoke, drink and my diet is good.I have been prescribed all of the Antacids you can get on prescription and they either do not help and i also get awful side effects though the only one i can tolerate is Zantac so i take that from time to time but basically i get no relief from the pain and discomfort of it all.

Does anyone have any advice/help they could give?...Thank you...


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

NOBODY?...


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I had GERD symptoms as well as IBS over the last few years. It got to a stage where I had to sleep on raised pillows at night. I had to keep sitting up to burp, and I had a strange gurgling / bubbling sensation in my throat. I had relux as well but only a few times. My daughter said to me one day that she thought I over-ate. I've never been over-weight but realised that I was indeed over-eating, as well as munching on things late at night. I think these 2 things caused my IBS / GERD.

The fact that I didn't put on weight suggests that the food digestion bypassed the stomach to a certain extent. I now try and eat by 6.30 pm and basically just have porridge for breakfast, at the moment I'm having wholemeal sandwiches for lunch (or leftovers from last night's dinner) and for dinner something basic like meat and low FODMAP veges followed by ice-cream. It's really tricky because if I have an empty stomach I can't sleep and this aggravates my IBS even more so I have to have a reasonable sized dinner but not to overdo it. I don't take any meds. Try and reduce your meal portions and see if it helps. I also have a sluggish colon and have to stay there a while until I'm empty.


----------

